# zetor drum mowers



## grassfed (Jan 25, 2011)

would like to hear from someone running a zetor drum mower.could someone tell me if the ccm and the zetor are the same drum mower.the zetor comes with a three year warr.and zetor dealer said parts not a problem.does anybody not tedder after mowing with a drum mower i have a v rake dont want to buy another rake.


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

I think you will find with a drum mower you will have to ted probably. The first drum mower dad had was a Dutz-Farr. Good mower it was on a 4000 ford the old blue and gray and crown vetch or down hay, mouse nests it would mow and not plug. The only thing was it laid the hay down in like a 3ft swath and if the hay was heavy wouldn't hardly cure. That was close to 35yrs ago. We have a bigger Krone mower and we use a tedder to speed things up. I depending on where you are and the type of hay you have find that a tedder will help you save hay if it gets rained on. You can do it without a tedder but a tedder will help. Back to the mower I saw the CCM mower at the Farm Machinery Show in Louisville last year and to me it looked just like the mower dad used to have. Just a different color. It should mow good for you it will still make a narrow swath of hay but it will mow. I looked at the Zetor website and if you look you will see the narrow swath the mower leaves behind. The mower looks the same to me. I would say either drum mower will mow good for you.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 5, 2011)

not really the same drum mower but very very similar in mechanics, alot of the parts are interchangeable, both very good mowers


----------

